# Root Server auch mit Windows Zugriff?



## Lukasz (8. Januar 2004)

Da im Internet das Angebot an Root Servern günstiger ist als an Windows Servern, habe ich mal eine Erfahrungsfrage?

Ich habe mir heute SUSE Linux 8.0 gekauft und auf einer 2ten Partiton neben meinem Windows XP installiert. Daher bin ich Linux Anfänger. Wie vorher schon genannt sollen Root Server günstiger und Sicherer sein, als Windows Server.
Meine Fragen also:
1. Ob es schwer ist es mit Confix und Linux zu arbeiten?
2. Hat man nicht die Möglichkeit, seinen Root Webserver auch mind Windows zu bedienen?
3. Würdet ihr einem Win Server (fortgeschrittenem) empehlen auf Root Server umzusteigen?

4. Kennt ihr im Netz gute Webseiten mit deutschen Erklärungen hierzu?

Die Erfahrung von anderen würde mir bei meiner Entscheidung sehr helfen!

Gruss Lukasz!

EDIT:/ Beim Anbieter steht noch folgendes im Angebot:
FTP-Zugang 
Apache Logfiles 

Heist das ich könnte mein Zeug auch VIA FTP (mit Win) uloaden?


----------



## Tommy (8. Januar 2004)

http://www.rootforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5248
http://mi.hostsharing.de/root-Server-checklist.html
http://mi.hostsharing.de/root-Server-mistakes.html

1) Mit Confixx einfach, mit Linux schwer
2) Ja, über SSH Klienten und entspricht damit der Linuxumgebung. Folglich musst du Linuxkenntnisse besitzen und davon nicht zu wenig.
3) Nein
4) http://rootforum.de


----------

